# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > General and Miscellaneous Mapping >  Lye'Bel - First map(WIP)

## Tweak

So this is my first thread here and I really just want some feedback on my placement of mountains, rivers, lakes, and forests. Any tips or suggestions are appreciated. This is my first attempt at making a map that has gone farther than coastal outlines. I started this map for a world building project I started for a fantasy series I am beginning to write. I want to get this as realistic as possible, once I have placement down I will start to make each part of the map more detailed. If you see anything that does not make sense let me know so I can fix it before I put a lot of time into  something that I will need to change later on. This pic is just a reference of the entire world, don't mind the textures they are just there for looks.
 

This pic below is my preliminary thoughts on placement of things. White is the tops of mountains. light brown is the mountain terrain. green is forest. blue is ocean/river/lake. tan is either undecided or plains, I haven't decided on desserts yet. the size is about the same as earth on the big picture above.



I would greatly appreciate feedback on how everything looks placement wise, also the name is still up in the air, suggestions on that would be cool too.

----------


## Gold

I like it. You seem to have the right idea on planning rivers. Some other areas to look into are Scale, map projections, and climate zones.  I know you said the scale is equal to Earth. When you think of global scale: how long are those big mountain ranges which extend across the Equator of your globe? I'm not saying it is wrong, just suggesting you to measure the length of the mountain range on that particular landmass and be aware of how big you're building it, and perhaps compare to the distances covered by mountain ranges on Earth, to see how your idea compares. Also to be aware of where these features and landmasses are located on the bands of climate, from
Arctic
Sub-Arctic
Temperate climate
Sub-Tropical
TROPICAL (crossing the equator area if you want --- lots of your land on 4 continents would probably be in this middle zone)
Sub-Tropical
Temperate South
Sub-Arctic
Arctic / Antarctic

Good luck and please post pictures again with your next map developments.

----------


## Tracker

Hello:
One it is a great deal better than the first map I created.  More importantly the reason fro this is the care it looks like you took to actually place rivers where they would flow and the mountain placement is not bad.  It looks like theplanet was and or is very active with plate movement. I would like to see the map dev elopedmore.  Please post updated images.  

Tracker

----------

